
With 1M pre-orders in China, the Nokia X could be a hit after all - MaysonL
http://gigaom.com/2014/03/14/with-1m-pre-orders-in-china-the-nokia-x-could-be-a-hit-after-all/?utm_source=General+Users&utm_campaign=08ad44ffb4-c%3Amob%2Capl+d%3A03-15&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_1dd83065c6-08ad44ffb4-99064657
======
amits89
1 Million Pre-order is a big number as of now, But it would be interesting to
see Global Number. Nokia X is a great device of 4-inch screen size, just 512
MB RAM will be an issue as the system will be slow if we install more number
of Apps. It's Interesting to see how Microsoft is going to a clear winner in
this game, As this Nokia X device uses Microsoft services.

